# How to get the log files created when a usb pen drive is plugged into the computer



## vinod827 (Jan 17, 2009)

whenever we plugin a usb device say pen drive, a log file is created and stored in the system .
i want to know how can i get that log file.where does it resides in the computer ?


----------



## shri (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: How to get the log files created when a usb pen drive is plugged into the compute*

In Windows Search use the option 'When was it last modified'.


----------

